# HELP ! Photo people



## tmhawk (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Turners,
Back in the day (before digital) my lovely wife bought a Nikon N50, FILM camera. (Prior to this she had a $3,000 Nikon). This was a great camera. We now have an Pentax Optio, no f-stops, no shutter speed, push button, get little flower (macro) take picture. The photo is crystal clear, UNDERNEATH and in front of the pen. Both my wife and I are "old" photographers. We loaded our own film, shot the pics, developed them in a darkroom. Here's my question, what do we do with this really nice FILM camera? (Yes, I listed it on CraigsList, got nothing). Any of you know of a source to TRADE a film camera for a digital with the ability to adjust aperture and shutter speed? I'm sure it will be "Trade plus cash." I just hate to put this very fine camera in the closet and let it sit. (She said, "Use the Nikon" I said, "PAY to have film developed when we can shoot digital? You think we own and oil well?" Any suggestions will be welcomed. 
Thanks,
Tony 
Phoenix, AZ


----------



## hughbie (Apr 13, 2008)

tony, i, myself, own a Nikon FG, with 4 lenses, flash, motor drive.  i can't even get the price of one lens by selling the entire lot!
it just ticks me off that there isn't a thing we can do with our OLD film cameras


----------



## gerryr (Apr 14, 2008)

I have three Nikon film bodies, F4, FM2n and N90s.  I bought both the F4 and FM2n since July 2007, after buying a Nikon D40.  The N90s sits in it's original box, because I never really liked it in the first place.  But, I use both the F4 and FM2n on a regular basis.  The FM2n is used principally for B&W and the F4 is used for chromes and color negative film.  I know a LOT of people who shoot nothing but film.

While I love my film cameras and intend to add a Nikon F6 to my horde, using a film camera to photograph pens is not the best approach.  Digital is really the only approach that makes sense for pens.

As far as what to do with the film gear, if you do not intend to use it in the future, you could send me a list of the lenses you have because you might have something I want and we might be able to agree on a price.  You can also contact KEH, www.keh.com a very reputable dealer in used camera gear, film and digital, to see what you can sell it them for.  Or list it on eBay.


----------

